# do i need permission to leave uae?



## Mia1

Please assist me, i can't find this information anywhere. 
I came here for job with 2 month trial run. Have decided not to stay. Have a residence visa in my passport. I'm an american citizen. Do i need permission to leave the country? What documents do I need at the airport?


----------



## BedouGirl

You just need your passport and a ticket. If your current visa is not cancelled before you leave, your employer will report you as an absconder.


----------



## Mia1

BedouGirl said:


> You just need your passport and a ticket. If your current visa is not cancelled before you leave, your employer will report you as an absconder.


How do they find out if current visa is cancelled? Do I have to prove it somehow? How bad is it if you are considered absconder? Thank you for your help!


----------



## BedouGirl

Mia1 said:


> How do they find out if current visa is cancelled? Do I have to prove it somehow? How bad is it if you are considered absconder? Thank you for your help!


Cancelled visas have a cancelled stamp on them in your passport. If you leave and don't come back without cancelling your visa, your employer will have to report you as an absconder as it affects the company's ability to apply for visas and it would be illegal for them if they don't. As for coming back, you would probably have an employment ban, which your new employer would find out about when they apply for your visa. It could be that this can be lifted by paying a fine, but these fines are not cheap. If you don't want to come back, then it's not a problem as, after a period of time, your name will be removed from the employer's records with the ministries, but am not sure how long this takes.


----------



## Thinkinghat

If you are parting on amicable terms, have your employer cancel your residency visa.


----------

